# Wanting to Buy



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

Looking for a 2005 Colnago CT-2 color PR10 size 57or 58...please help me!!


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

mike S
Try Mike Perry at [email protected]. He might be able to help you, as i buy all my frames from him and he can get you any Colnago colour that you require.If anyone can help you he will.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

mike S
Just sent you a PM.


----------

